# Java Generics - Problem ("no unique maximal instance exists")



## DarthShader (9. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinen generischen Methoden. Ich verwende zum Kompilieren einmal Eclipse 3.3.0, und einmal _javac_ vom JDK Version 1.6.0_05.

Der folgende Code kompiliert mit Eclipse problemlos:


```
public class Test
{
	private < B > B getOtherValue() {
		return null;
	}

	private < A > A getValue() {
		return getOtherValue();
	}
}
```

Kompiliere ich jedoch mit _javac_ (was sehr wichtig ist, da ich Ant verwende), erhalte ich folgenden Fehler:


```
> javac Test.java

Test.java:10: type parameters of <B>B cannot be determined; no unique maximal 
instance exists for type variable B with upper bounds A,java.lang.Object
                return getOtherValue();
                                    ^
1 error
```


Wer hat hier den Bug (angenommen, die Java Lang. Spec. ist nicht mehrdeutig), der Eclipse Compiler oder _javac_ ?

Ich persönlich sehe den angeblichen Fehler nicht im Code. Wenn ich getValue() verwende, so ist der Typ A konkretisiert und damit müsste ja auch der Typ B klar sein.


Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. April 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?messageID=4196171
http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6302954

Gruß Tom


----------

